# Republican-led Trump Russia Investigation Concludes NO DIRECT EVIDENCE FOUND



## SG854 (Feb 12, 2019)

*EDIT by mod - OP is not talking about Muellers probe - just to clarify.*

So news came out that the Senate both Democrats and Republicans found no evidence of Trump Russia Collusion.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna970536

Is anyone surprised by this? I know I’m not. It was obvious from the beginning that Trump was framed.

Instead of simply just debating and disagreeing with his ideas, they produced faje news and tried to get people on their side and against Trump by making him out to be Hitler.

So many times when Trump was accused of something and when you showed evidence why it was wrong, people ignore evidence out of ideological blindness.

You don’t have to agree everything with Trump. But believing conspiracy’s that have many times been proven wrong, just because he doesn’t follow your political beliefs is ridiculous.


----------



## MRJPGames (Feb 12, 2019)

Please learn to read, and actually understand what it means. Thanks.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2019)

Implying that a republican led investigation, even if it includes token dems, could be viewed in any way as neutral and willing to actually find evidence.

And the actual only investigation that counts, Muellers, is still ongoing.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

Talk about misleading.  This is the senate intelligence committee investigation, which was never the primary investigation looking into collusion or conspiracy.  That falls under Mueller's investigation, and considering Roger Stone was _just_ arrested and charged, it's obvious he isn't quite finished with his naughty list.  Trump Jr is expecting to be indicted next.


----------



## yusuo (Feb 12, 2019)

Come on guys let's leave the blind trump supporter have his day, for Trump is our lord and saviour, giving to those who have not and preaching his word far and wide for the ignorant and the arrogant. 

Our Donald, who ought in Trump Towers, hallowed be thy name. ; Thy Kingdom come, Thy will be done in Washington as it is in Texas, Give us this day our daily fake news; and forgive us our questions as we forgive those who question against us; and lead us not into mexico, but deliver us an ego. Amen.


----------



## Viri (Feb 12, 2019)

Don't worry, any day now they'll find out that Trump colluded with Russia, and it'll finally be her turn, after Trump walks out in shame handcuffed.


----------



## MRJPGames (Feb 12, 2019)

Viri said:


> Don't worry, any day now they'll find out that Trump colluded with Russia, and it'll finally be her turn, after Trump walks out in shame handcuffed.


When did Mike Pence become a woman?


----------



## GBAer (Feb 12, 2019)

Those inflicted with Trump Derangement Syndrome, could be sitting in an underground nuclear bunker with Russian nukes going off above and they would still be claiming that Trump is Putin's puppet.


----------



## Viri (Feb 12, 2019)

MRJPGames said:


> When did Mike Pence become a woman?


Mike Pence will of course he arrested along with him. Since Trump obv cheated, and had Putin hack the election, we're going to fix the past, and nullify the 2016 election! Hillary will become the 45th President. It'll finally be her turn!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

GBAer said:


> Those inflicted with Trump Derangement Syndrome, could be sitting in an underground nuclear bunker with Russian nukes going off above and they would still be claiming that Trump is Putin's puppet.


Don't worry, I'm pretty sure it's not only the Russians at this point.  The Saudis clearly have Trump under their thumb, too.  The fantasy that Trump suddenly developed some sense of business ethics the moment he became president makes me laugh.  He's been the same criminal conman his entire life, with stories about Russians occupying Trump properties dating back to the 80s.  Thus it's completely unsurprising that Trump's presidency is for-profit, he'd sell out his own mother for $5.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 12, 2019)

Pretty bad clickbait headline from NBC, usually only see this kind of crap from CNBC.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

yuyuyup said:


> Pretty bad clickbait headline from NBC, usually only see this kind of crap from CNBC.


Well the headline at least specifies that it's the Senate investigation they're referring to, unlike SG854's title.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 12, 2019)

So, INDIRECT EVIDENCE FOUND?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> So, INDIRECT EVIDENCE FOUND?


Seems so, or at least they found evidence for other unethical/illegal behavior.



			
				NBCNews said:
			
		

> Democratic Senate investigators say it may take them six or seven months to write their final report once they are done with witness interviews. They say they have uncovered facts yet to be made public, and that they hope to make Americans more fully aware of the extent to which the Russians manipulated the U.S. presidential election with the help of some Trump officials, witting or unwitting.
> 
> 
> The report, Democrats say, will not be good for Trump.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 12, 2019)

Honestly, just from reading the title, I knew this was clickbait. Maybe we should have an explicit no clickbait/misleading rule.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 12, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Honestly, just from reading the title, I knew this was clickbait. Maybe we should have an explicit no clickbait/misleading rule.



well duh, literally any online news website has nothing but clickbait titles.
the business model is clicks clicks clicks, nothing but clickbait works for that


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 12, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> well duh, literally any online news website has nothing but clickbait titles.
> the business model is clicks clicks clicks, nothing but clickbait works for that


Well, I meant specifically for Gbatemp, not news websites.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 12, 2019)

Fake news


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 12, 2019)

People are really desperate to find some sort of connection that links Russia with US but there isn't. But hey, if millions think it's true, then it's true, right? No.


----------



## bodefuceta (Feb 12, 2019)

Lies are only effective momentarily, while people did not have time to look into what actually happened and have to make decisions. This was a very bad play from democrats, surely will damage their reputation and rightly so. Hopefully some will be indicted.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 13, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> People are really desperate to find some sort of connection that links Russia with US but there isn't. But hey, if millions think it's true, then it's true, right? No.


All the evidence points to it being true.  We know Manafort gave a lot of Trump campaign info and campaign polling data to a Russian GRU agent.  We don't know yet whether it was ordered by Trump.  Roger Stone's charges tie in to previous charges.  Trump Jr looks to be next.  The puzzle is coming together piece by piece, and its quite obvious Trump himself is rattled by all this, or he wouldn't need to make a threat about dropping investigations during the SOTU address.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 13, 2019)

The funny thing is, when I think of collusion I always think of the trust kind where a bunch of businesses get together and agree on setting prices.  Yet, the real kind, long ago, moved away from having a real office with real chairs and real direct words clearly spelling out their intentions because that became plainly illegal.  So, yea, I'd be honestly surprised if any in the Trump Campaign explicitly agreed to anything.

On the other hand, if you saw all the major cereal manufacturers in frequent contact with each other and their prices kept going up in unison, there'd be something to investigate.  Maybe they're all just discussing about how there was a bad harvest?  Maybe their words are even carefully chosen to double down on that point and how "unfortunate" a raise in prices would be.  Really, though, as much as I might have a gut feeling about it, I'll await what Mueller's investigation concludes much more than what the Legislative Branch has to say about it.

PS - I would readily acknowledge that a lot of what Trump did in Russia, especially bribery, is probably pretty standard practice.  I think Trump may well have been very naive on understand exactly when and how much he could continue doing business with Russia while campaigning.  If anything, it'd seem his comments about doing no business with Russia would possibly be more fraud committed against his investors in Russia than collusion with Russia against the US.  This all, of course, is basically giving benefit of the doubt that Trump is naive, ignorant, and/or incompetent and that all his speeches could be full of lies without them being taken as truth or deceptive.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 13, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> People are really desperate to find some sort of connection that links Russia with US but there isn't. But hey, if millions think it's true, then it's true, right? No.





Xzi said:


> All the evidence points to it being true.  We know Manafort gave a lot of Trump campaign info and campaign polling data to a Russian GRU agent.  We don't know yet whether it was ordered by Trump.  Roger Stone's charges tie in to previous charges.  Trump Jr looks to be next.  The puzzle is coming together piece by piece, and its quite obvious Trump himself is rattled by all this, or he wouldn't need to make a threat about dropping investigations during the SOTU address.


Cohen, Flynn, and others lied about Russia connections, despite the connections they lied about not being illegal. To say there isn't more to the story is to embrace willful ignorance.

In other words, it doesn't make sense that someone would commit perjury if telling the truth couldn't get him into trouble, and we know the truth of these specific matters isn't incriminating.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2019)

So, are some people just commenting on this thread without reading it on purpose?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 13, 2019)

Lacius said:


> In other words, it doesn't make sense that someone would commit perjury if telling the truth couldn't get him into trouble, and we know the truth of these specific matters isn't incriminating.


I may be misunderstanding you, but people have been convicted and gone to jail over these matters, so I don't see how the truth hasn't been incriminating.  The people who have received lighter sentences have only done so because they're cooperating with investigators.  Manafort is receiving a harsher sentence because he broke the terms of his initial cooperation agreement.  At his age, he'll likely be spending the rest of his life in jail.


----------



## Lacius (Feb 13, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I may be misunderstanding you, but people have been convicted and gone to jail over these matters, so I don't see how the truth hasn't been incriminating.  The people who have received lighter sentences have only done so because they're cooperating with investigators.  Manafort is receiving a harsher sentence because he broke the terms of his initial cooperation agreement.  At his age, he'll likely be spending the rest of his life in jail.


My point was that there's more going on here than meets the eye. You and I are likely in agreement.

People have been convicted for the lies, not what they lied about. That's a big deal.


----------



## CORE (Feb 13, 2019)

The Russians are on the Moon that is why Trump wants the Space Force so he can reunite with them those nasty Helghasts. The Truth is out there not here on Earth.

But Before That He is I dont know making America Great Again  Muller ICE Anyone.

All the bull**** against Trump and Patriots is Treason to your own Country same goes for UK. Where is the Soros , Hilary , Obama , Bush Investigations and Trials. For once a President does exactly what he said he would do.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 13, 2019)

@SG as Xzi pointed  out it iisn't the officiial inverstigation headed by Muller i beat even trump himself believes thhat hhe's out of the woods reality check HE'S NOT even if collusion is unproven he's facin possible ""conflict of intrest" charges (impeachable offennce)) sorry bub but muller is goona nail trump's balls to his fireplace mantel by next christmas annnd don't you wonder why trump sealed his tax returns no president has done that before smells like tax fraud to me if proven they'll deal with that after he's thrown out of office thhan thrown into a jail cell at fed next to a very horny bubba and guess what? the SS doesn't protect criminals like
him after being thrown out


----------



## GBAer (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## CORE (Feb 13, 2019)

A F***ing Broken Record LOL I do get a laugh watching these Lunatics


----------



## Xzi (Feb 13, 2019)

CORE said:


> For once a President does exactly what he said he would do.


Huh?  Trump promised universal healthcare and that Mexico would pay for the wall.  As well as a million other things.  All we got instead was a tax break for the ultra-wealthy and some toddler concentration camps.  He hasn't fulfilled a single campaign promise, and his supporters simply don't care.  He could literally shit down their throats and say its chocolate pudding, they'd be like "yummy!"


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 13, 2019)

I like how they are so quick to believe a report/thread that the investigation has concluded (which is wrong), but when that same investigation says that they found something, they shutoff all their senses.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 13, 2019)

...this isn't the original title of the thread, right? 

Okay...so republicans can't find proof that Trump is innocent. Why would that be newsworthy? I bet that if I showed them a box full of evidence, the next time I'd blink they wouldn't have proof (but a nice warm fireplace with some remnants of what was once a box).

Face it: the only real investigation is led by Mueller (you'd think that even republicans would get that by now). And on that terms:

_Democrats and other Trump opponents have long believed that special counsel Robert Mueller and Congressional investigators would unearth new and more explosive evidence of Trump campaign coordination with Russians. Mueller may yet do so_

So...nothing to see here.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 15, 2019)

@Chary Hey who changed the title and added Republican Led?

It’s so amazing that people try to downplay it by calling it a REPUBLICAN run investigation. This was a bipartisan investigation by the Senate intelligence Committe run by both a DEMOCRAT and REPUBLICAN, and they found no evidence. Yet they ignore that it was also run by a Democrat. I’m just amazed the lengths people go.

https://bongino.com/senate-dems-finally-forced-to-admit-theres-no-evidence-of-russia-collusion/

And the Democratic intelligence committee just doesn’t want to accept the truth. They say we found no evidence but there maybe something if we keep looking.

Let me rephrase that in a way people will understand. There is no evidence that the moon landing is fake. But We’ll release the evidence and let the American people decide for themselves. I don’t agree with the characterization that it is not faked. And there is stuff that there maybe something there if we keep looking for 50 years. 

I’m mean you have to have evidence of something. 

Give it up. They are now wrapping up the investigation. And that is the problem, there is no evidence presented. zero. Muller has stayed pretty quiet the whole time, he presented nothing. Thats why many don’t think it’s real. And there are people hoping something will come up. And that’s all It’s all based on, hope. Not evidence. The senate found nothing. Dunes memo found nothing. And they are hoping Muller will have something. 

All it takes is one evidence and none is presented. And it’s just media lying that there is mountains of evidence. Which now we know is not true.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 15, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Muller has stayed pretty quiet the whole time, he presented nothing.


You can't be serious man.  Roger Stone was _just_ charged, and a federal judge _just_ tore up Manafort's plea agreement because he was lying about Trump campaign data he gave to the Russians.  Trump himself has been codenamed 'Individual-1' in various indictments and legal documents as a co-conspirator.  Mueller has been about as quiet as a herd of elephants for the people who have actually been paying attention.

Also to be fair, Mueller is a Republican too, so his investigation is also Republican-led.  The difference being that Mueller might be the last Republican on Earth I trust to be impartial when it comes to Trump.


----------



## dimmidice (Feb 15, 2019)

This is just sad lol.


----------



## enarky (Feb 15, 2019)

At this point you have to assume these Trump apologists are just trolling.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminal_charges_brought_in_the_Special_Counsel_investigation_(2017–present)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trials_of_Paul_Manafort



> Manafort served as campaign chair for the Donald Trump 2016 presidential campaign from June 20 to August 19, 2016.





> [...] Manafort met with Konstantin Kilimnik, who is believed to be linked to Russian intelligence. The filing says Manafort gave him polling data related to the 2016 campaign [...]


His campaign chair gave polling data to someone linked to Russian intelligence.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 15, 2019)

SG854 said:


> It’s so amazing that people try to downplay it by calling it a REPUBLICAN run investigation. This was a bipartisan investigation by the Senate intelligence Committe run by both a DEMOCRAT and REPUBLICAN, and they found no evidence.



I could be wrong, but my understanding is that whoever is Chairman for a Committee gets to decide who gets questioned, what evidence is considered, etc.  Ergo, a Republican in charge who is sympathetic to who is being investigated can effective nullify any investigation by carefully avoiding any material that may hint at any wrongdoing.  Conversely, a Republican in charge who is antagonistic to who is being investigated can call just about anyone before Congress and harass people even if no evidence exists or because that evidence can't be force-ably be turned over to Congress--unlike with a warrant.  Subpoenas of Congress exist but are supposed to be tied to 'the investigation must pursue "a valid legislative purpose" but does not need to involve legislation and does not need to specify the ultimate intent of Congress'.  So, there's risk of contempt* if you fail to comply for any or all of it, but Congress in legislative pursuit can be much more effectively stonewalled versus judicial pursuit that has more power to compel.

* In fact, the courts don't tend to get involved in such matters precisely because they feel the thing is mostly "political" in nature.  Sadly, Congressional Hearings are more akin to circuses than pursuit of truth usually.


----------



## supermist (Feb 15, 2019)

enarky said:


> At this point you have to assume these Trump apologists are just trolling.



Poe's law


----------

